# Am I missing any advantages of DVC exchange v. off world?



## alexadeparis (Feb 18, 2015)

I already have a booking for a 3 bedroom "off World" at HGVC @ Seaworld for Oct 2015. I would definitely sleep there. We will have at least 4 and possibly 5 people on the trip, so I thought I would put in an OGS for Villas at Wilderness Lodge Studio (that sleeps 5) for the "on World" advantages which I believe are as follows. The main benefits I have read about of staying "on World" seem to be:

* Transportation between airport and resort at no extra cost (although we would have a rental car)
* Access to frequent transportation between room location and parks (could we park our rental car at the resort each day and use the Disney buses if we wanted?)
* Theme park parking is included (could we drive direct from our other "off World" room to the park and get free parking?)
* Access to Extra Magic Hours (not sure if this is a plus or minus given the crowds)
* Ability to book FP+ at 60 days rather than 30 (this seems to be the main plus?)
* Ability to buy a dining plan (probably would not do this unless one can only buy partial days or use the credits at an accelerated rate as we will not spend the whole week at Disney. I.E. could we blow all our credits in one or two days at Food and Wine Fest or can you only use so many per person or per day?)
* Ability to get dinner reservations first or more easily (not sure about this?) 
* package delivery to your resort (meh)
* Ability to charge to your room (not sure how this is done, is it on the ticket/wristband/whatever?)

I understand that RCI exchangers have to pay $95 for something, but I am not clear what it is for, and I hope whatever it is per room and not per person. 

We would basically be looking at this exchange as a "flop house" during the day if we needed to nap or otherwise refresh/hang out without going all the way back to HGVC Seaworld until we are really ready to call it a night. And the ability to buy the Disney Dining IF we can use it all. 

Are there any other advantages or disadvantages I am missing here? This would be my first time exchanging into DVC, if I get it. If I don't, I already have accommodations, so no biggie.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 18, 2015)

The Wilderness Lodge Villas studios are only about 350 square feet.  I'd keep the 3 bedroom at Hilton Seaworld if it were me and not even mess with a trade, as Seaworld is not that far away. For October, it shouldn't be that busy.

The dining plan is not that big of a deal to me as we don't eat that much. Although I've read of DVC people that book a value Disney hotel when free dining is going on in the fall while they sleep at DVC. I personally would rather just go to the grocery store and stock up on breakfast items and lunch meat and just pay cash for my evening meals at a local restaurant. There are only a few Disney restaurants that I even like. We eat off site for the most part.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 18, 2015)

October is low season.
Why not just rent points from an owner for a few nights and don't mess with RCI.  
I doubt you'd get a studio anyway as they aren't plentiful in RCI.

You add everyone to the ressie so you get free parking, magic bands and have your napping room.

You can stay off site at night more comfortably.
Parking is $20 a day at the theme parks now at Disney and you would not pay the $95 fee as a guest of a DVC owner.  
Rent the cheapest studio you could find which would probably be AKV value or OKW.  

I love October for Disney, it's a great time to visit as the heat is usually gone by then but it's still warm enough to enjoy the pools.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 18, 2015)

And it is Food & Wine Festival in October & the Holloween event at MK.

And "staying onsite" gets you "Extra Magic Hours" ...


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 18, 2015)

To be clear I am only thinking of doing this exchange for day use, there is NO way I would stay there, hence the 3 bedroom at HGVC, I am keeping that no matter what. I normally do breakfast in the room, and lunch/dinner out. I have a lot of RCI TPU's set to expire and would rather use them if there is a benefit to having a unit "on World". $20 x 5 days for parking is a wash with the $95 exchanger's fee. I guess I really need to know if the Disney dining can be used in an accelerated fashion on Food and Wine items, if so, that may make the deal for me. 

Do you think a 1 bedroom would be more likely in RCI? If so what is the sleeping capacity? I would not sleep there, but would need 5 people on the reservation for fastpass, etc.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 18, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> To be clear I am only thinking of doing this exchange for day use, there is NO way I would stay there, hence the 3 bedroom at HGVC, I am keeping that no matter what. I normally do breakfast in the room, and lunch/dinner out. I have a lot of RCI TPU's set to expire and would rather use them if there is a benefit to having a unit "on World". $20 x 5 days for parking is a wash with the $95 exchanger's fee. I guess I really need to know if the Disney dining can be used in an accelerated fashion on Food and Wine items, if so, that may make the deal for me.
> 
> Do you think a 1 bedroom would be more likely in RCI? If so what is the sleeping capacity? I would not sleep there, but would need 5 people on the reservation for fastpass, etc.



OKW 1 bedrooms are easier to get in RCI and they do sleep five, as there is a sleeper chair in the living room, along with the pull-out couch bedding. OKW one bedrooms are very roomy at around 1,000 square feet, too.


----------



## elaine (Feb 18, 2015)

If you are driving to/from WDw each day, I see absolutely no point in having DVC.  Yes, you get the perks you have said.  But, unless you REALLY need a place in the middle of the day without getting in your car, I would skip it.  HGVC SW is an easy, quick drive (take Palm pkwy) and you are not going in high season. Being onsite during peak times can be a benefit--traffic can take up to 2 hrs to get from park to a few miles down the road at Christmas.
IMHO, the benefits to us are:
great pools, EMH (but not really necessary for Oct), community halls with crafts for kids for park breaks or non-park days, being able to not use your car at all (I commute and love parking my car and not getting it for days on end).  We don't get  the dining plan--we just pay  as we go and eat what we want.  It really works out about the same. Booking at 60 days is unneeded except for Mine Trains and Alex/Annie meet-greet. And, since WDw instituted a $10 charge for no shows, dining reservations are not hard to get. If you are mainly going into the parks each day, no need for DVc. We use DVC for more downtime (hang out until 2pm, then go into the parks) and non-park days. HGVC have very nice properties. If you are already sleeping there, skip DVC, unless you just have extra points to burn.


----------



## Chicagoshannon (Feb 18, 2015)

Unless you are planning to meet Anna and Elsa booking FP at 60 days isn't needed.  Sounds like a lot of hastle for little reward.  the Disney Dining plan is over priced/not a good value.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 18, 2015)

I saw Alexa posted reasons to stay on Disney property, but here are some to consider with an off-property choice. 

1. Exchanges are less points
2. No $95 fee with other resorts, but some resorts do have fees.  We don't go to those with fees for internet or parking (like Vacation Village at Pkwy).  If going with RCI for an exchange, look for Bonnet Creek or Hiltons.  You cannot go wrong with any of those. 
3. The units off-site are more luxurious (unless you get Animal Kingdom Villas or Bay Lake Tower, which are very nice and larger than most).
4. Two bedrooms and two bathrooms are better than one of each (Old Key West only has one bathroom).  Two bedrooms in Disney are HARD to get.
5. Television channels are very limited at DVC.  Wyndham, Marriott and Sheraton have wonderful choices, including HBO. 
6. Internet speed is horrible at Disneyworld.  You can maybe check email.  Our favorite Marriott has speeds fast enough to download.  It went to max numbers on speedtest.net.  We could upload shows from our DVR at home!
7. All guests are equal on entry days with no Magic Hours.  In other words, make sure you don't go to Disney when Disney guests got in one hour before you, and you will do great.  Arrive to the park 30 minutes early to get in line for entry, and you are golden.
8. Standing at the bus stop a few times longer than usual made us drive to the parks anyway, even when on Disney property because we waited 45 minutes for a bus from AKL back to Wilderness.  It was hot that day.  
9.  Disney's Dining Plan is not a good value, as someone already said.  Eat out at restaurants near Disney and save a lot of hard-earned cash.  Just a little bit of gas to get away from the parks.  We have some favorites we enjoy, like Smokey Bones.  Cannot say enough about that place.  We have others we are going to try next trip.  There are some new Brazilian and Argentinian places right by Disney's gate off Hwy 535.

I love Disney and love to stay onsite, but Rick sometimes glares at me when I tell him we got into Saratoga Springs (1 bedroom always).  He loves Hiltons and Marriotts.  Marriott's Cypress Harbour is his favorite, so I don't argue, I just don't book Saratoga anymore.  Now the Wilderness Lodge or Old Key West, that's a different reaction.


----------



## Tazzik (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah, it doesn't sound like you really need the on-site DVC room.  The main benefit to having access to the Disney buses is if your party wants to split up (and you only have 1 rental car).  In all other cases, I prefer driving to the parks, even when staying at DVC.  Those buses can be really slow sometimes...

So, if your whole group is going back to the room together for a mid-day break, I'd stick with the rental car (you don't pay for parking twice on the same day, even if you switch parks).  The drive to HGVC @ SeaWorld is really easy, and typically faster than taking a Disney bus, imo.

I like the Extra Magic Hours in the morning, as long as you can get there well before rope drop.  Is it worth paying for a throwaway room?  Not to me.  However, if you are desperate for something to use your expiring points on, I could see the interest.  As you said, the DVC fee would pretty much be paid for by the free parking, so you'd just be paying the RCI exchange fee.  The earlier FP+ could be helpful, but shouldn't matter much in October.  Dining plan is a waste of money when you have a full kitchen.

Did you think about using your extra points to extend your trip another week?  Once you've paid for 3 days at the parks, adding more days really isn't too expensive.  It could make your trip more relaxing as well, giving you time to hang out at the pool / waterparks.  I know it's not always possible to take two weeks off in a row, but I'd rather spend my points doing that than using them on a throwaway room (in fact, we are doing two weeks in Orlando this summer).


----------



## bnoble (Feb 19, 2015)

Here are the things I think actually have value, given that you'll have a rental car:



alexadeparis said:


> * Theme park parking is included (could we drive direct from our other "off World" room to the park and get free parking?)
> * Access to Extra Magic Hours (not sure if this is a plus or minus given the crowds)
> 
> We would basically be looking at this exchange as a "flop house" during the day if we needed to nap or otherwise refresh/hang out without going all the way back to HGVC Seaworld until we are really ready to call it a night.



There is a very minor value in the 60-day vs. 30-day FP+ reservation, but only if you need to meet the Frozen princesses.  For the most part, everything else that matters is available at 30 days---you *might* have a little trouble with 7DMT, but probably not.  Having a local place to crash could be nice.

But, you'll pay an exchange fee plus the $95 (per room, not per person) plus the value of the deposited TPU/points you are giving up to get the exchange.

In my book, probably not worth it.


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 19, 2015)

As much as I would love to extend the trip longer, I had to bribe the husband with a Xmas trip to Grande Luxxe NV just to get him to come on this one. Plus, as a solo practice attorney, I can really only take a week at a time, because I have to pull favors to get court coverage even for one week from my friends. (Hence all the TPUs in RCI set to expire!) My husband is in his sixties and probably would want to let the "kids" (both will be 21+ at time of trip) take the Disney bus system back to the DVC room later, while he takes an afternoon "rest" in the room. I have a feeling he will need a physical and mental break from Disney on a daily basis. Disney is not really his thing at all, although the "kids" and I love it. 

The few things on my daughter's list for Disney is to see Elsa and Anna, and the  Princess breakfast at CRT. (She is regressing and denying adulthood.)


----------



## jmpellet (Feb 19, 2015)

When you have a Dvc ressie and want dining it must be for everyone in the party and as of late is not a very good deal. You might consider a throw away ressie at the campground for one night to get the 60 day FP availability.


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 19, 2015)

With or without the dining plan, does having a DVC reservation let you book tables earlier? Or is the only advantage just being able to buy the dining plan if you want?

If I don't stay at DVC then I have to prepay my dining reservations? Or did I misunderstand something?

And also someone mentioned 1 bedrooms are easier to get in RCI exchange than studios?!? Why would that be?


----------



## bnoble (Feb 19, 2015)

1: Very marginally.  With a Disney Resort reservation (DVC or not), you can make ADRs on the 180'th day before you check in, plus the next 10 days.  Without a Disney Resort reservation, you can make ADRs 180 days before eating. This doesn't matter for almost anything.

2: No.  Whether you stay in a Disney Resort or not, you have to supply a credit card to guarantee most reservations. If you do not cancel by the deadline (usually 1-2 days prior), and you do not show up for the meal, you pay a $10/per person no-show penalty. There are a few meals that you pre-pay (the Princess meal in Magic Kingdom) but you pre-pay that either way, and can still cancel it.

3: Because DVC deposits inventory that is less popular to book internally.  Studios are the most popular room-type internally, followed by 2BRs.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 19, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> (Hence all the TPUs in RCI set to expire!)



Why not just pay to extend the points?  
Don't let them expire.


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 20, 2015)

chriskre said:


> Why not just pay to extend the points?
> Don't let them expire.



I am waiting for one deposit to come through to combine before they expire. But, once I do that I will still have almost 70 TPUs I need to use in the next 2 years. So I have offered my employees the use of them but they haven't taken me up on that, so I am still trying to use them up myself. 


 Plus I have never stayed on property at WDW, so never had EMH, etc and maybe I just have a desire to experience it to see if I can get this urge out of my system. It definitely conflicts with my desire to have a lot of space. I usually get 2 or 3 bedrooms which I understand are next to impossible in RCI for DVC. I am always thinking the grass is greener on the other side, but it usually turns out not to be.


----------



## got4boys (Feb 20, 2015)

We have done both and found the following.... If you have a large party (lots in your group) staying on site makes a difference. Season also makes a difference. If you go during the major holidays (which you are not), you can be shut out of Magic Kingdom due to capacity issues, if you are not a resort guest. Yes, the traffic is stopped at the Magic Kingdom parking lot and people are turned away.

Yes, we love Hilton and own there, but ever since we purchased DVC when we go, we always get at least a couple nights on site (especially if there are Magic Kingdom days).

Transportation is the key on site if you have one car or van. Yes, the bus system is great if you have a large party of different ages who needs an afternoon break. It is very easy for part of your group to go back to the room and take an afternoon nap and join you later. My parents who were with us last trip came in three hours after we went into the park after they slept in and ate breakfast. Even in their mid 70's they learned the bus system. They just let us know when they were heading in so we could meet them at the entrance.

I would stay at the three bedroom and book a couple of nights on site with an owner and then you can take advantage of the dining plan, magic bands and Fast Pass+ at 60 days out.

You can buy as little as one day of dining if you book one day using DVC member points. I would suggest getting the one day the second day you get there as your dining begins at 6:00 a.m. in the morning to midnight the next day if you buy one day, so you have technically two days to use them to maximize the amount you spend.

Yes, you can check in at 6:00 a.m. of day of checkin (although your room most likely will not be ready) and park there.

Due note that if you do an RCI exchange to a DVC resort, you do have to pay the $95 and if you want to buy dining you have to buy everyday of your reservation for everyone in your party. If you book a week coming in through RCI it is not worth the money.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 20, 2015)

> maybe I just have a desire to experience it to see if I can get this urge out of my system.


If given the option, I'll generally take a DVC exchange.  But, having done both on- and offsite plenty of times (including during holiday weeks) the two stays are much more similar than they are different. I've gotten some great DVC exchanges over the years---including a few unicorns, like BCV during Food & Wine---but I'm not terribly heartbroken about the New Reality in RCI. We were at Bonnet Creek this past Christmas, and had a blast.


----------



## alexadeparis (Mar 7, 2015)

So based on what others have said, I will be looking for a one bedroom as that is more likely to be deposited. So which DVC resorts will allow 5 adult people on the ressie?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 8, 2015)

OKW, BLT, and AKV-Kidani.


----------



## alexadeparis (Mar 8, 2015)

If I limit my search to those only are there any caveats? Like is there some other phase of AKV that doesn't sleep 5 that I have to be wary of if I get a match since you specified Kidani? Or is that part of the official name?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 8, 2015)

Only the AKV-Jambo/Value 1BRs sleep four.  Those are very unlikely to be deposited, as they are very popular internally for their low point values.  I would not worry about getting one.


----------



## alexadeparis (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks, Bnoble, good to know. 

I saw this on another website about the other DVC resorts: 
One Bedroom Villas can accommodate four people plus one child under age three in a crib. 5th guest can be accommodated, but must provide their own bedding and linens.

Does that mean that a fifth person can be added to the reservation if I get a unit other than BLT, AKV or OKW? I don't plan on actually sleeping here, so I am not worried about it being tight.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 8, 2015)

If you are a DVC Member, booking on Points, Member Services will let you list a fifth person in any 1BR with possibly the exception of the Jambo Values. I don't think the same courtesy is necessarily extended to exchange guests.


----------



## elaine (Mar 8, 2015)

We have added a 5th person (age 15)  to RCI-OKW 1BR exchanges 3X, most recent was August.  All got Magic Express, Magic Bands, etc.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 8, 2015)

OKW officially sleeps five now that it has sleeper chairs---they were added in the hard goods refurbishment that began in 2010.  The PP is asking about the 1BRs that "officially" sleep four.  DVC Members booking on points are allowed to add a fifth person if they supply bedding.  Exchange guests might, or might not.


----------



## colamedia (Mar 12, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> * Ability to buy a dining plan (probably would not do this unless one can only buy partial days or use the credits at an accelerated rate as we will not spend the whole week at Disney. I.E. could we blow all our credits in one or two days at Food and Wine Fest or can you only use so many per person or per day?)


Don't think anyone answered this bit, but yes, you can use your credits up faster if you want to, BUT you can't use them up at the one meal (that will make more sense when you read my later suggestion) 

With the dining plan you have to have everyone booked in the room on the dining plan for the full length of stay.  Unless you have a few big eaters (teenage boys?) it usually isn't worth getting, you'll probably spend less paying out of pocket. It's quite a lot of work getting the maximum food value for your dining plan, and most people say it was too much food.  If you are at all motivated in getting value for money, it forces you to eat more than you probably normally would, if you're motivated by paying for food in advance and not worrying about how much anything costs, it can take that stress out of it (but it's usually not the best value)

If you have one picky eater, or someone that just eats salads, you could leave them off the dining plan and just have the 'big eaters' in the studio on the dining plan and pay out of pocket for the light eater(s), then you could get a studio anywhere, including OKW/SSR.  You wouldn't be able to use up the extra days at the same meal on those not on the dining plan. So if you got the Dining Plan with one table service meal per day, some days you would either need to go somewhere worth 2 TS meals, or have 2 table service meals to use up the extra.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 12, 2015)

colamedia said:


> ...
> If you have one picky eater, or someone that just eats salads, you could leave them off the dining plan and just have the 'big eaters' in the studio on the dining plan and pay out of pocket for the light eater(s), then you could get a studio anywhere, including OKW/SSR. ...


If some members of the party aren't listed on the reservation, then they won't be able to use Extra Magic Hours. 

If you're a night owl, like me, then Extra Magic Evenings are really worthwhile at the Magic Kingdom. During the last hour or two, there are often little or no lines for most rides. (No idea about Extra Magic Mornings -- I've never gotten up early enough to go.)


----------



## alexadeparis (Mar 12, 2015)

colamedia said:


> Don't think anyone answered this bit, but yes, you can use your credits up faster if you want to, BUT you can't use them up at the one meal (that will make more sense when you read my later suggestion)
> 
> With the dining plan you have to have everyone booked in the room on the dining plan for the full length of stay.  Unless you have a few big eaters (teenage boys?) it usually isn't worth getting, you'll probably spend less paying out of pocket. It's quite a lot of work getting the maximum food value for your dining plan, and most people say it was too much food.  If you are at all motivated in getting value for money, it forces you to eat more than you probably normally would, if you're motivated by paying for food in advance and not worrying about how much anything costs, it can take that stress out of it (but it's usually not the best value)
> 
> If you have one picky eater, or someone that just eats salads, you could leave them off the dining plan and just have the 'big eaters' in the studio on the dining plan and pay out of pocket for the light eater(s), then you could get a studio anywhere, including OKW/SSR.  You wouldn't be able to use up the extra days at the same meal on those not on the dining plan. So if you got the Dining Plan with one table service meal per day, some days you would either need to go somewhere worth 2 TS meals, or have 2 table service meals to use up the extra.



Thanks, that was just the info I was looking for. I think we have decided against the dining plan if we get a room. If I were to do it, I would save it for a trip when it was me and hubby only. The kids are not going to appreciate fancy food.


----------



## bobnrobhall (Apr 14, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> I am waiting for one deposit to come through to combine before they expire. But, once I do that I will still have almost 70 TPUs I need to use in the next 2 years.



If you want to send some of those extra TPUs my way, I'll be happy to use them for you :whoopie: (RCI will let you give your TPUs to another member, the receiver just has to pay a fee) I see availability in RCI for a trade into SSR the week after the kids get out of school but don't have enough TPUs to trade for it  

In relation to your actual questions: If the only on-site resorts available to trade for are SSR or OKW you probably won't get much use out of the room for relaxing during the day...by the time you take the tram to where your car is parked, then drive to the resort, you'll have used up 45min-1hr just getting there, then have to use up just as much time getting back and it's probably just worth the extra 15min to drive to where all your stuff is at the 3br.
So, the only real benefit to you in having an on-site extra room are the extra magic hours. If you are all early morning risers, the morning extra magic hours definitely provide an added benefit because there are a lot less people at the parks in the morning. However, the evening extra magic hours are really only a benefit at Magic Kingdom (at you have to be ready to stay up really late) since they actually make the crowds bigger/longer waits at the other parks.


----------

